# Awesome hunt



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

Beatsworking invited walleyeguy and I down to lancaster to do a goose hunt on a field he has permission for and it was great!!! It started with us getting confused on the directions but never lost and eric straightened us out after a couple of tries .. we finished setting out the 8 dozen dekes around 7:30 and it took a little while before the geese started getting off their roosts.. but when they did it was wave after wave!!! it took a few waves before we got one that wanted to commit suicide and try to land on walleyguy's head... and lets just say he put a few holes in it then we had another group come right in the set and all three each got one.. and a little while later another group came in and Eric and I finished off the day with our limits... Done by 9:30.. after all the high fives.. we relaxed and watched all of the rest of the geese fly around and waited for the ducks which didnt show up before we left around 1:30... But Eric the diehard that he is stayed and had 3 more guys meet him as we were leaving.. no camera so no pics 
Thanx for the awesome hunt Eric!!!!!!


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

Excellent time this morning with the Eric.
Yes, I put a few holes in that 1 st goose. I did manage to save most of the breast on that one. It fell 3 small steps away from me.
Thanks Eric, Hope you can make it up here next weekend to hunt the late season with us.
Did you take any ducks after we left?


----------



## missingND (Aug 26, 2005)

That field has been a killer location this week. Eric's a great guy to share the wealth with so many. Glad to hear you're still knocking them down over there, good luck tomorrow.


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

It was a great week for sure, I think we ended up taking 35 geese out of there, 31 of them from last Sunday to yesterday. We took 5 more in the afternoon, should have had our 6. 11 geese and 0 ducks for today.

Glad you guys could make it down, and the birds held up their end of the deal too. We got everything set up just in time, worth all the effort though to see those feet come down and the birds looking for a spot to set down on.

Already looking forward to next year!! Thanks guys.


----------



## matt (Nov 27, 2005)

how do you guys eat them geese


----------

